# Dry Feet Tips



## Hacienda71 (1 Feb 2014)

Pretty much as per the title, has anyone got any good tips for keeping your feet dry while splashing through muddy puddles on the trail, or do you just live with the squelch?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Feb 2014)

Ahhh......what's that turn of phrase again?......dammit. Tip of my tongue.......ah. There it is. 


MTFU.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Feb 2014)




----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2014)

You haven't seen the latest accessory from Rapha then?


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Feb 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Ahhh......what's that turn of phrase again?......dammit. Tip of my tongue.......ah. There it is.
> 
> 
> MTFU.


Suppose I could mtfu with these short ten to twenty mile routes that people seem to do on mtb's........



potsy said:


> You haven't seen the latest accessory from Rapha then?


 
 400bhp wouldn't like it, although they are clearly very well made and worth every penny.


----------



## Cubist (1 Feb 2014)

Northwave Celsius gtx


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2014)

Cubist said:


> Northwave Celsius gtx


Yup i got some winter boots , another brand but riding home in a downpour the other day with no overshoes and my feet were still dry .


----------



## goody (1 Feb 2014)

Wheelie through the puddle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2014)

sealskins and waterproof boots. some have been know to ride with the tops of said waterproof socks duck taped to their calves and others have been know to wear a placcy bag sandwiched between two socks.


----------



## surfdude (1 Feb 2014)

waders are good and they keep your back dry as well . thought getting wet and muddy was what mtb riding was all about this time of year or is it just me that thinks it adds to the fun


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2014)

Overshoes in winter, otherwise just get wet


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> You haven't seen the latest accessory from Rapha then?


That's a finely turned calf there Potsy. You've shaved since we last went out


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pretty much as per the title, has anyone got any good tips for keeping your feet dry while splashing through muddy puddles on the trail, or do you just live with the squelch?


Why, have your shoes not dried out yet?


----------



## sidevalve (2 Feb 2014)

+1 for the old placcy bags in the shoes. Looks a bit wierd but works ok [works on the road too].


----------



## alans (2 Feb 2014)

sealskinz for keeping dry,goretex overshoes for combating the wind all within Shimano spd sandals.
However,beware of being caught by the Fashion Police.If found guilty you can expect a minimum sentance of one audax RRTY wearing a beard & using a Barley saddlebag.


----------



## Poacher (2 Feb 2014)

When I saw the thread title, I thought "Does he mean toes?"


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2014)

goody said:


> Wheelie through the puddle.


 
You beat me to it. This has to be the only way other than riding slowly or wearing over shoes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2014)

I go with the wet feet if puddles too deep option (though I have been known to stop and empty the water out of my waterproof shoes/boots after a really deep puddle ), but usually find that waterproof shoes/boots are fine up until that point... then I just rely on wooly socks to keep said wet feet warm and always have a complete change of clothes & footwear in the car for afterwards... (you learn to curse waterproof boots/shoes when the water gets in...)

My OH uses sealskin soaks as well as his waterproof boots (mostly because they are not very waterproof anymore).


----------



## Ern1e (3 Feb 2014)

sidevalve said:


> +1 for the old placcy bags in the shoes. Looks a bit wierd but works ok [works on the road too].


 +1 from me cheap also !


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2014)

I am thinking soggy feet is the most likely ongoing scenario on a proper muddy trail, although winter boots are a good but not cheap option. Last few wet winter trail rides have ended up with very wet but not cold feet. The merino socks probably helped.


----------



## donnyjnk (18 Feb 2014)

neoprene overshoes and go faster


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2014)

sidevalve said:


> +1 for the old placcy bags in the shoes. Looks a bit wierd but works ok [works on the road too].



Yes I have used plastic bags and trainers on an old MTB when out in the snow.
Works really well
Keith

Ps I have also used bubble wrap under a racing vest when riding early or late season tt's. Just cut a hole for your head and tuck it in.


----------

